# New Problem HURRAY!!!



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

its official i hate my laptop. as soon as i find a solution to one problem to god damned thing finds something new to fuck me with. new problem is i cant open pictures in windows Photo gellery viewer anymore. i had thhe problem once before and ended up having to install an older version of it to get it to work but then they came out with the new windows live messenger and my old version wouldnt work properly unless i updated it and when i updated that the piece of shit decided to update everything windows live related including windows live photo gallery viewer. now i can see pictures in gallery mode but if i click on them i get this error message. ive searched around trying to find a solution to my problem but the only solution i found does not work for me like its suppsed to. ill attach a screen shot of the error messages im getting and any help would be greatly appreciated. im kinda a computer nub so could you mayby walk me through what to do to solve my problem. Thanks again


----------



## ToeClaws (May 7, 2009)

At first it was sounding like a file association issue, but seeing that error message would seem to lean toward a file or more being replaced with incorrect or corrupted versions.  Are you able to post the contents of that log it's referencing in the command line window?  If it's really big, just post the recent entries that pertain to this problem.

On a sidenote, you can you also (and probably should) install a 3rd party image viewing program to look at content gleaned from the Live system.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> At first it was sounding like a file association issue, but seeing that error message would seem to lean toward a file or more being replaced with incorrect or corrupted versions.  Are you able to post the contents of that log it's referencing in the command line window?  If it's really big, just post the recent entries that pertain to this problem.
> 
> On a sidenote, you can you also (and probably should) install a 3rd party image viewing program to look at content gleaned from the Live system.



I dont know what you mean by "Are you able to post the contents of that log it's referencing in the command line window?" and do you know of any good 3rd party image viewing programs i should use? ooh and thank you for the help.


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2009)

The file C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log should be a plain-text log file that the SFC program generated for you.  That's what ToeClaws meant.

Check out Microsoft KB Article 928228 for how to read the file's log entries.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The file C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log should be a plain-text log file that the SFC program generated for you.  That's what ToeClaws meant.
> 
> Check out Microsoft KB Article 928228 for how to read the file's log entries.



gah i still dont know what that means. what is "plain-text log file that the SFC program generated for you what is a SFC program? and what is a log entry?  i know the SFC think must be something with what i typed in the command prompt but i was just following what someone posted on another forrum. thanks i'll keep trying to figure this stuff out.

*edit* i tried checking out that link but it doesnt make any since to me. i typed the big line of words into the command promp but i just got Findster Ignored three times in a row.


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2009)

Windows key + r

cmd

cd\windows\logs

copy cbs.log cbs.txt

exit

Then post the attachment c:\windows\logs\csb.txt here.  It shouldnt be that big.  You can't attach a .log file directly, this instance of vbulletin is not configured for it.

A shutdown during application of windows patches might have caused this, btw.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Windows key + r
> 
> cmd
> 
> ...









is this the "attachment"?


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2009)

You forgot the word "copy" in Irreverent's instructions.

And I think the command you need to use is:

cd \windows\logs\cbs

Instead of:

cd \windows\logs


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> You forgot the word "copy" in Irreverent's instructions.
> 
> And I think the command you need to use is:
> 
> ...








God fucking damnit is there no easier way than all of this stupid shit. isnt there some way i can just tell my computer to fuck of and go badk to how it was when i first got it. before all these error and stupid shit like this. its starting to seriously piss me off.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> God fucking damnit is there no easier way than all of this stupid shit. isnt there some way i can just tell my computer to fuck of and go badk to how it was when i first got it. before all these error and stupid shit like this. its starting to seriously piss me off.



OMG i think i could cry a lil bit. sorry about my bitching and my stupidity i just found out my problem. it was my old Windows viewer thing that wasnt working. windows live works fine. but for some reason all my pictures are still set to open with window photo gallery viewer instead of the new one. thank you soo much for all your help and being patient with me while i ranted stupidly.


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> You forgot the word "copy" in Irreverent's instructions.
> 
> And I think the command you need to use is:
> 
> ...



Ah, good eye Ariel, I missed that.


----------



## jagdwolf (May 7, 2009)

May I suggest a BFH.  To be used on either the computer or the operator.

Cause I know there are days when I can't get a dang thing to work, I scream at the computer when the real problem is the idiot on the keyboard.
*head desk repeatedly*


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> May I suggest a BFH.  To be used on either the computer or the operator.
> 
> Cause I know there are days when I can't get a dang thing to work, I scream at the computer when the real problem is the idiot on the keyboard.
> *head desk repeatedly*



BFH?


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2009)

Big friendly hammer, though most people don't use "friendly."


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 7, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Big friendly hammer, though most people don't use "friendly."


oic. lol. now my problem is i cant figure out how to uninstall the normal Window photo gallery. its jusst taking up space. any ideas? or should i post a new thread?


----------



## ToeClaws (May 8, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> God fucking damnit is there no easier way than all of this stupid shit. isnt there some way i can just tell my computer to fuck of and go badk to how it was when i first got it



Oh by the gods... how I wish that were true.  Of course... then I'd be out of a job. 

The command you typed created a text file that can be easily uploaded and attached here for everyone to see - I don't know if it will help shed more light on this, but it's worth a try so please attach it for us so we can have a look.  Just go to the same directory (aka, folder), C:\Windows\logs, and you'll see the text file you created in there.

If this Windows Photo Gallery thing is part of the Windows Live environment, it's likely that you'll have uninstall the whole live environment, then reinstall it to fix that one part (unless Microsoft was smart and let you pick components individually... except that Microsoft is usually not very smart).


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (May 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Oh by the gods... how I wish that were true.  Of course... then I'd be out of a job.
> 
> The command you typed created a text file that can be easily uploaded and attached here for everyone to see - I don't know if it will help shed more light on this, but it's worth a try so please attach it for us so we can have a look.  Just go to the same directory (aka, folder), C:\Windows\logs, and you'll see the text file you created in there.
> 
> If this Windows Photo Gallery thing is part of the Windows Live environment, it's likely that you'll have uninstall the whole live environment, then reinstall it to fix that one part (unless Microsoft was smart and let you pick components individually... except that Microsoft is usually not very smart).



 everytime i restart my computer i get this black screen that says abunch of stuff i dont know what it says because i dont knwo what it means but its kinda like an impropper shutdown screen only black. it's done it since i got avast antivirus so it might have something to do with that. and ii think i found the thing im supposed to send but it wont upload. dunno if its too big or what but it said something about a security token.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 8, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> everytime i restart my computer i get this black screen that says abunch of stuff i dont know what it says because i dont knwo what it means but its kinda like an impropper shutdown screen only black. it's done it since i got avast antivirus so it might have something to do with that. and ii think i found the thing im supposed to send but it wont upload. dunno if its too big or what but it said something about a security token.



Oi... you just got a whack of issues going on, eh?  Well, you'd again have to get some sorta picture or screen capture - one of us might be able to figure out what it all means.  Some anti-virus programs muck with some system files enough that they can cause instabilities.  In particular, there are much such things with Vista because it works a little different than XP, so programs that work fine with XP can cause some oddities in Vista.

For that log file, you can see how big it is by opening a command line window and typing:


```
dir c:\windows\logs\cbs\cbs.txt
```

It will tell you the size in bytes.  Let us know what it is.  If you want to see what's in it, just open it with Notepad or Wordpad - in fact, you can just cute and paste the recent errors from it for us to see, if that's easier.

Heh, if the problems persist, we'll just have to get you upgraded to Ubuntu or something.


----------



## Irreverent (May 8, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Big friendly hammer, though most people don't use "friendly."



The value of "percussive" maintenance is not to be underestimated! 



> ```
> dir c:\windows\logs\cbs\cbs.txt
> ```
> 
> It will tell you the size in bytes.  Let us know what it is.  If you want to see what's in it, just open it with Notepad or Wordpad - in fact, you can just cute and paste the recent errors from it for us to see, if that's easier.



Actually, it seems to write out a cbs.log file.  I was trying to get him to change it to cbs.txt so that it could be attached here.


----------



## ToeClaws (May 8, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Actually, it seems to write out a cbs.log file.  I was trying to get him to change it to cbs.txt so that it could be attached here.



Aye, but by the command you had him do, it also wrote/copied it to the file above.  On a sidenote, the logs subdirectory must be a new thing with Vista - not seen that before on Windows.


----------



## Irreverent (May 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Aye, but by the command you had him do, it also wrote/copied it to the file above.  On a sidenote, the logs subdirectory must be a new thing with Vista - not seen that before on Windows.



Yeah, could of used the ren command but didn't want to risk munging the source file by accident.  

Odd, my xp boxes have \logs\ directories in the windows root.  I think its been around for a while.


----------



## jagdwolf (May 8, 2009)

If it is realted to your Photo gallery in vista perhaps an update will fix it.  There was issues with corruption mentioned in several parts of the net, especially with the valadation cert. if the file got corrupted and you use auto update.  So many variables.  

Try downloading the fix from microsoft.  It might fix it. Here is a basic link that could get you started.  read it first to make sure your not wasting time.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946486


----------

